#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  VPN Cisco + Mikrotik Site to Site

## aeachaves

Galera, preciso de um ajuda, sempre acompanho este fórum, diversas vezes já o utilizei para resolver problemas.
Neste momento estou com um problema na mão e gostaria de um ajuda.


Tenho um Router 877 que entra um Link de 2mb, mas não foi eu q configurei, conheço um pouco Cisco e bem mais MK.

Neste Router o Link entra na Et0 mas esta configurado com uma VLAN e a mesma coisa na Et1 que é local.

Preciso fazer uma VPN da matriz para a filial, alguem pode tentar me ajudar para que eu possa entender mais de Cisco?


Agradeço.

André

----------

